# mtb armour cleaning



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

ok I used toput my armour in the machine but afrter wrecking it I thought about a cleaner/deodourizer spray. I am thinking about biobrisk but any other ideas?


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I have to say that I put all my protection (not the helmet itself obviously) in the washer with normal non bio detergent at 40 degrees and can't say that I've had any problems apart from once when the unruly POC leg armour got jammed against the door and shaved a bit off the padding.
I sometimes put them in the tumble dryer but not that often as it makes a rare old din.
Occasionally I hand wash the helmet liners.
I tend to think that not washing them is inviting degradation due to the perspiration build up over time but who knows if this is worse than the pummelling they get in the washing machine.


----------

